# Those who have completed the great divide route....any beginners sections?



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

For those who have ridden all or much of the great divide route, are there any sections that you would recommend for people who are relative beginners? I'm talking about sections that can be ridden in 1-5 days, are a really nice wilderness experience and are doable for a person with a reasonable level of riding fitness but who isn't a hardcore rider. 

Same question for the Colorado Trail. 

I'm really interested in this type of biking but on a much smaller scale than the full-fledged rides and I would like to find some "getting the feet wet" sections to try in the next few summers.

The Southern half would be preferable since I'm in Oklahoma. Getting up to Canada, Montana and Wyoming would be a bit much at this point.


----------



## fat-but-slow (Oct 19, 2009)

i "attempted" to ride from Salida to the New Mexico Border, however I am a "sissy"- got lonely and turned back. However, in my opinion this would be an "intermediate" yet scenic portion. The only drawback is that this part of the trail is "very" remote. Perhaps one could travel North from Salida, thus towards a few mountain towns to avoid "the abyss" feeling, but once again I went solo and ended up talking to myself, and unfortunately listening to myself and "sissyed" out. btw: I am from Oklahoma and I can get to Salida from my door in 10 short hours. So another bonus for Salida!


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Since my beginner section and experience was in Montana this past July, the route doesn't help much, but maybe my observations will.

We rode from the Canadian border on the TD route to Ovando and then back to Swan Lake in 5.5 days. This was a nice beginner route and I felt it was a good intro to bikepacking and racing for the following reasons.


 We had a town or supply point every day, sometimes in the morning, sometimes in the evening. This made us think through supplies each day, but also added a level of safety.

 The route was close to civilization almost the entire way. In fact, I thought it would be more remote. At the worst point, we were probably only 15 miles from help of some sort (upper north fork/whitefish divide area).

 The aboves were safety positives, but also left us wanting for more seclussion. This could still be somewhat accomplished by avoiding the side trips into town.

I'm looking again at options. The ride from Wyoming into and through parts of Colorado on the TDR seems promising, but I haven't bought the maps to fully investigate. Grab some maps and really scan them to get a good idea of what you are looking for with respect to safefy (or percieved safety).

BTW - the actual riding terrain was beginner friendly. Mileage is what makes it tougher in my book.


----------



## squidward (Apr 16, 2008)

There is a good guide book by the Adventure Cycling Association titled "Cycling the Great Divide" by Michael McCoy. He was involved in mapping the route. Very good read,got a copy from my library.


-Dave


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

There were a few sections that I remember as being really stunning. Whitefish Divide and Montana in general, worth the trip if you did make it. The Basin and the Great Sandy Wilderness (I love those US place names!) north of there up, eg from Union Pass to the Basin was my favourite. Remote feeling and desolate in a beautiful way. Between that hilly road in Colorado before you turn off towards Brush Mtn Lodge and Steamboat, shorter but a really lovely area. I missed a chunk of the Gila but New Mexico in the 2013 race diversion was memorable for a lot of reasons, terrain and scenery and the endless Bursum road was part of it. Pie Town to the border was a good ride, but it'd be very different-feeling to ride it as a section rather than the end of the whole route .. save that one .. The best actual riding section was the Gold Rush trail and the ATV trail after La Garita, just before Del Norte.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Divide Mountain Bike Route (GDMBR - Segment): Summitville, Stunner Pass to Platora, Colorado; July, 2011

some good reports and images on here of some GDMTBR sections


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm planning on riding from Banff to Helene late June/early July of 2015. The full moon is on July 2nd which is the main factor for leaving then. It doesn't look to be too intense of a route, just a lot of long miles. Any thoughts on those sections?


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm planning to start in Banff the same time, late June/early July. The Canadian section has the valley that's so remote it's where they relocate problem grizzly bears. I'm a bit nervous about that.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

bakerjw said:


> I'm planning on riding from Banff to Helene late June/early July of 2015. The full moon is on July 2nd which is the main factor for leaving then. It doesn't look to be too intense of a route, just a lot of long miles. Any thoughts on those sections?


See my notes above regarding the Border to Ovando. Nice trip that we did at a leasurely pace. I think Helena (or Butte) would be good ending spots, both have easy flights out.

Side note: 4th of July in Whitefish and Bigfork at really fun with great fireworks shows. If you happen to hit either town on the 4th, it would be a good overnight.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

the other Anne said:


> I'm planning to start in Banff the same time, late June/early July. The Canadian section has the valley that's so remote it's where they relocate problem grizzly bears. I'm a bit nervous about that.


I've not read about anyone having any real trouble with bears as long as they take precautions. Part of that is to make enough noise to give wildlife a heads up that you're passing through. My hope is to keep moving through remote areas like you mentioned and try to land in more settled areas every evening. If that is even possible.



Iowagriz said:


> See my notes above regarding the Border to Ovando. Nice trip that we did at a leasurely pace. I think Helena (or Butte) would be good ending spots, both have easy flights out.
> 
> Side note: 4th of July in Whitefish and Bigfork at really fun with great fireworks shows. If you happen to hit either town on the 4th, it would be a good overnight.


Thanks for the info. I'll certainly look into your posts. I opted for Helena mainly due to flight availability. But... If I exceed my expectations, I might have to look for some place farther South.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

The entire route is beginner friendly--it's almost entirely dirt road.

So the question you should be asking is, "How far can _I_ go in a day, or 5 days" then start searching out town-to-town sections that are roughly that distance apart.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

Anne The section you mention is remote. We saw no sign of bear during our time there, but on any given day.......You can bypass it by going thru Fernie.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, yeah, but I'm not going to miss one of the best sections just because I'm nervous about bears.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll let you know my itinerary when it gets a little more solid. Right now, I am rolling out solo, but can slide my departure a bit one way or the other to accommodate other riders.

Even with the possibility of bears in the area, I certainly will go on the route south of Sparwood through the passes. Taking the usual precautions for bear country are prudent and should make for an incident free passing.


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't listen to mikesee, his definition of easy is a whole different level. He's right about the dirt road part, but a beautiful dirt road.

If I had 5 Days, Canada was the easiest sections by far! But I think Silverthorne to Salida was pretty easy if you wanna focus closer to home. You would get a mixture of towns, high mountains, ranch lands, stunning views of fourteeners and a real fun descent into Salida.

James-O reco is pretty and somewhat easy if you avoid Indiana Pass.

Forget about New Mexico.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Since the OP asked about the GDMBR and the CT how about this:
Denver to Leadville

CT sections 1,2,3 Tarryall Detour to the Stage Stop bar and grill. Then left on dirt roads to the Divide route in Park County. Divide route to Salida. 

For intermediate/advanced, add Divide to Marshall Pass and then the CT to Leadville.


----------



## alohalisco1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Little late to respond ...and you have gotten some good advice....I was the 5th person to ever ride the GDMBR in 2000 back then it was even more remote because you had NO moto or Quad traffic..now they are a part of the trip.....when I did it the Banf section didn't exist so I can say anything about that but the Border to Swan Lake is Amazing , feels like you are so remote yet your not far away from a town....great vies of Glacier NP as well

further south it gets more remote in the feel and actuality the basin is 3 days by the book no food water or services...and high winds in general

Salida area is beautiful as well .....the New Mexico section is really nice

Don't let anyone tell you its Just a Dirt road....THE GDMBR is what you make it and to me it was a fantastic ride in country you would never have seen any way else


enjoy your section no matter which one you do


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

the other Anne said:


> I'm planning to start in Banff the same time, late June/early July. The Canadian section has the valley that's so remote it's where they relocate problem grizzly bears. I'm a bit nervous about that.


I've been through the Flathead section of the CDN GDR twice and not seen one bear. Use normal bear safety practices and don't worry.

Frankly it's not that remote. You are riding on a maintained road most of the time and there are outfitters and hunters cabins along the route.

It is quite pretty and compared to other sections of the CDN GDR it is more remote, but it's not a backcountry experience when you are on a road.

Photos from the area: https://www.flickr.com/photos/vikapproved/sets/72157634412270724/

There was a lot of flooding that year hence the damaged/washed out roads.

Canmore to MT on the CDN GDR in more normal conditions: https://www.flickr.com/photos/vikapproved/sets/72157620470407905/


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, corwin,

As suggested, you should pick up McCoy's guide book. You'll learn so much about the route with it. Once you have a good idea of where you'd like to ride, buy the corresponding ACA map.

For a minimally committing experience, check the elevation profiles, any riding surface descriptions, water re-supply options, and food re-supply options. Those are the aspects, in order, that I think make a section difficult or not.

Montana is very good for water, overall lack of remoteness and has reasonable elevation. I didn't ride the Canadian portion. Those factors alone (not to mention time of year and temperatures) might behoove you to head a little north. Once in WY, you've got big distances with no water. Then in CO where the elevation is higher and climbs are bigger, to NM where there is a combo of mountains and desert with long stretches with no services/water.

We routinely rode around sections that we heard were, or suspected were, ugly with snow or mud. We had a ton of fun on our detours with no regrets. I suggest to keep things mellow, you consider this approach. Your first job is to have fun, not follow someone else. Bring decent road maps of the areas, as the ACA maps don't give copious details of every possibility.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

PS: TOAnne...I'll see Vic his couple hundred miles and raise him a couple thousand with no bear sighting. We camped in an area that was closed due to Griz activity (not by absolute choice)...nuttin. Packed dueling repellant cans until NM, rrrrr.

A nice, noisy bell is the most key gear for bears and other animals, IMO. Surprising an animal at speed is more dangerous than encounters when you're bivied, IMO.


----------

